# Appeal



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys

Does appeal 8(4) take the same time as 8(6) to process from prior experience or they just all the same (my first appeal was rejected).


----------



## fedup_ (Jun 29, 2015)

How long did your first appeal take if I may ask


----------

